# Project Runway - Season 6 on Lifetime



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

SYTYCD, DWTS and now Project Runway.  What a feast (I also watch Design Star on HGTV).  

I'll be watching PR on 8/20.  Anybody else?


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm looking forward to it!  We were in the UK during the beginning of the series, but my mother used to tell me about it.  Now I love it!  I watched Isaac Mizrahi's The Fashion Show, did you?

Yup, also  into Design Star - big time...although I wonder if they will ever find another gem like the original, David Bromstad??


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

I've already got it scheduled to DVR but I may be home.  If I am, I will be watching.  It's been too long since the last show.  The 1st one is going to be an all star.  I wonder who will be on it?


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

imallbs said:


> I've already got it scheduled to DVR but I may be home. If I am, I will be watching. It's been too long since the last show. The 1st one is going to be an all star. I wonder who will be on it?


I hope that guy Santino will be on as I missed his season.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

I want Santino, Andre and Nick from the 2nd season.  They can throw Daniel V in there too if they want to.  I would also like to see Austin from the 1st season.

edited to add:  And Chris with the human hair.  No all start show would be complete without Chris!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm sooooo happy that it's starting.  It will be interesting to see if there are any changes.  Heidi has said it's pretty much the same.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> Yup, also into Design Star - big time...although I wonder if they will ever find another gem like the original, David Bromstad??


David was the best. I watch his show whenever I come across it. Myles of Style is so boring, and I don't even know anything about the winner from last year. Does anyone know what her show is called? Does anyone remember her name?



imallbs said:


> edited to add: And Chris with the human hair. No all start show would be complete without Chris!


Yes, I saw Chris March on the commercial. I loved him in the Viking outfit.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

I just googled the cast of Project Runway all stars.  Here's what the TV guide site says

Season 2
Daniel V
Santino Rice

Season 3
Jeff Sebelia
Uli
Mychael Knight

Season 4
Chris March  YEAH!
Sweet P

Season 5
Korto Momulu

No Austin (sniff), No Nick (sniff, sniff) and No Andre (big tears)


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Anyone else like Design Star?  I'll start a thread.  I'm looking at Dan or Torie for the win.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> David was the best. I watch his show whenever I come across it. Myles of Style is so boring, and I don't even know anything about the winner from last year. Does anyone know what her show is called? Does anyone remember her name?


I'll answer in the DS thread.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> I'll answer in the DS thread.


See ya' there.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Did anyone see Isaac Mizrahi's show on Bravo?


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> Did anyone see Isaac Mizrahi's show on Bravo?


If that was the Project Runway knockoff, I saw a couple of them.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I love project runway and I completely forgot it switched to lifetime. thanks for this thread, I will have to set my dvr


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I was looking forward to the new season but, as a general rule, I usually hate All Star seasons.  

EDIT:  I just went to the website and I spoke too soon.  I can handle 2 hours of All Stars.  I thought I was a full season ... so I'm excited again.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Oh YES!!!! already have it on tivo!  I just watched a season 2 marathon over the weekend.  I never watched season 2 so it was a treat...and the winner from this season  has her own clothing line on QVC.  She has great designs.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Just a reminder that the all-star challenge starts at 8pm and the regular show at 10pm.  I saw a promo of the all-stars and I thought I saw Sweet Pea and Terry and, of course, Chris March.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Cowgirl said:


> ...and the winner from this season has her own clothing line on QVC. She has great designs.


Chloe Dao (season 2 winner) has had a line on QVC since '07. I have a few of her pieces.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> Chloe Dao (season 2 winner) has had a line on QVC since '07. I have a few of her pieces.


It's nice to know what the winners are doing. The only news I've seen from season 5 is Kenley throwing the cat and vcr at her boyfriedn.

I've seen the same commercial for PR twice now, and both times I was sure one of the judges was Angela from Bones. Anybody else think it was her?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Jon Stewart interviewed Tim Gunn last night. . . .I'm sure it's on the website by now. . . .


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Helloooo PR fans...I'm joining...that clinches it...DH is going to have to take DS to baseball tonight...I'm watching PR!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jeffery's singer girlfriend looks like she's trying to be Mick Jagger.

It's so good to see Korto and Chris is a lot of fun.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Nothing like Santino's ego.  I saw season 2 in reruns.  

Sweet P didn't show me much.  Maybe she'll do better.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Nicole Kidman ... I watch the Oscars just to see what she is wearing.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Nicole Kidman ... I watch the Oscars just to see what she is wearing.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Nicole Kidman ... I watch the Oscars just to see what she is wearing.


Or how frozen her face has become. She looks so much more beautiful without the uber-Botox!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I liked Chris and Korto.  I loved Chris' restaurant challenge.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I loved Korto's restaurant challenge, too, and her red carpet dress, and the print dress, and absolutely loved the slacks and vest.  I really want her to win.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Disappointed.  I really didn't like Daniel's collection except for his red carpet dress.  

I also didn't like Korto's comment about Leanne.  

Okay, on to Season 6.  YAY!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I liked Carol Hannah and Christopher's designs the best.  I'm glad Christopher won.  

I sure thought Qrystal would be auf'd.  That dress she did got someone eliminated a couple of seasons ago.  

I thought they would give Mitchell another chance.  He threw something together at the last minute, but even though it was horrible, Ari and Qrystal were worse.  

Ari did a kind of rock-star glam outfit that I actually liked, but didn't work for the challenge.

I like this group.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I like Christopher, Johnny (although he needs to quit the "I'm an addict", drama queen bit and grow a thicker skin or he'll be a mess) and Ra'mon.  Honestly, I can't really remember everything, especially with the "All-Star" show right before.  Next week, we'll have a better look at everyone.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

This season appears to have some very talented people...should be good!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I agree!  For the most part they all seem to have a view and the ability to sew, which helps.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

OK- I have avoided this thread until I got caught up on my DVR which is now done!  I so enjoyed the all star challenge and wish it had come down to Sweet P and Kato.  I loved them both...

The new season seems good but that Jonathon needs to S-T-O-P the addict drama or my DVR will be doing a LOT of fast forwarding.  As far as the girl who went home: she totally deserved it.  I mean, I know nothing about fashion, but even I know that you have to sketch out what you want to do!  

Now the dude who won the challenge?  I LOVED his dress and hope that he can continue that level of work cause I want the underdog who never went to design school to win!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> Now the dude who won the challenge? I LOVED his dress and hope that he can continue that level of work cause I want the underdog who never went to design school to win!!


His dress definitely stood out. I also liked Carol Hannah and Ra'Mon. It's so difficult at the beginning of the season to take in all the designs. I'm with you. I hope Christopher can keep it up. But I'm sure others will start standing out as well.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Didn't Tim Gunn say they were going to have double eliminations?  That will cut down the numbers quickly.  Right now it's hard to remember who did what.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I thought it was going to be double eliminations tonight, but I guess I was wrong.  

I loved Shirin's design and also Althea's.  But Shirin did a coat, which is very difficult, and the dress was beautifully designed and fitted.  

I really didn't like the chicken and the egg concept, and I especially didn't like Malvin's reference to chicken thighs.  Like we really don't feel awful enough waddling down the street.

Mitchell has no excuse.  It's not that difficult to sew in the pregnancy band.  I have designed and sewn my own maternity clothes.  It was a good concept, but poor execution.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I really thought Mitchell (Shorts boy) was going to go, they usually can't forgive poor construction more than they can't forgive poor ideas (Chicken/Egg boy)

I also thought the Bowling Bag guy might be outa there....

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I really thought Mitchell (Shorts boy) was going to go, they usually can't forgive poor construction more than they can't forgive poor ideas (Chicken/Egg boy)


Mitchell is really on borrowed time. He's only got one more shot at it, I think.



> I also thought the Bowling Bag guy might be outa there....
> 
> Betsy


At least Ra'Mon had a good design last week. I think that saved him. None of the tight skirts worked for me.

I wonder if the new website on Lifetime shows photos of the designs like Bravo had. I think I'll check it out tomorrow. Right now, I'm pooped after a very trying day.

Gertie


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

If Mitchell spent as much time on his execution as he did on fooling around and joking with everyone he could have done a decent, fun design - but he acts way too immature, IMO, to be on the show.

Malvin was way too conceptual and with no sense of a woman's body, pregnant or not.

Shirin's dress was beautiful and I would wear a non-pregnant version of it any day!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I watched Models of the Runway.  The designers choose new models every week this year (I suppose because of the Models show) and the model who got picked by Mitchell ("Shorts boy") for next week had a total melt down, and the previews make it look like it continues into next week.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I watched Models of the Runway. The designers choose new models every week this year (I suppose because of the Models show) and the model who got picked by Mitchell ("Shorts boy") for next week had a total melt down, and the previews make it look like it continues into next week.
> 
> Betsy


I don't blame her. She has to know he's up for elimination next week. But that doesn't mean someone else won't choose her.

Actually, I think it's a little more fair to do it this way. Just because a designer messes up, doesn't mean the model did. She shouldn't be eliminated because of his/her bad work.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I like it, it gives an additional element, and you're right, much fairer to the models.  It makes me watch Models, too, just to see it!

She was the one who was with Lane(?) and she really liked him and was upset he picked a different model this week.  I think next week's Models is going to be a good one!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I like it, it gives an additional element, and you're right, much fairer to the models. It makes me watch Models, too, just to see it!
> 
> She was the one who was with Lane(?) and she really liked him and was upset he picked a different model this week. I think next week's Models is going to be a good one!
> 
> Betsy


I wish I could have stayed up another half hour. I watched Models last week and agree that it adds an element. We need more drama!!!!


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

I really think Mitchell should have gone home. I'm wondering if maybe he just doesn't sew very well and that was the real reason for his problems both this week AND last week.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

gadgetgirl003 said:


> I really think Mitchell should have gone home. I'm wondering if maybe he just doesn't sew very well and that was the real reason for his problems both this week AND last week.


Mitchell had done a really intricate dress the first week, but it didn't fit the model, which he blamed on her. Maybe his problem isn't sewing. Maybe it's fitting.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I wish I could have stayed up another half hour. I watched Models last week and agree that it adds an element. We need more drama!!!!


I haven't stayed on to watch the Models show - I will admit I had to switch over to the Housewives of Atlanta and then Andy Cohen's Watch What's Happening Live - a true fun find!


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Could they have made those models bellies any bigger?  I don't think I ever saw a pregnant woman with a bellie that big.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Cowgirl said:


> Could they have made those models bellies any bigger? I don't think I ever saw a pregnant woman with a bellie that big.


They didn't look that big on the dress dummies. And yes, I definitely had a belly that big, both times. I carried both down low and all out front. From the back, you couldn't tell I was preggers ... or so my late DH said.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I had a 9.8 lb baby  32 years ago...Didn't look half the size of those models.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Models is one again the next two nights:
LIFE Fri, Aug 28
11:00 PM	They Love Me, They Love Me Not
LIFE Sun, Aug 30
12:00 AM	They Love Me, They Love Me Not

and you can watch old episodes at www.lifetimetv.com

Betsy


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Cowgirl said:


> Could they have made those models bellies any bigger? I don't think I ever saw a pregnant woman with a bellie that big.
> [/quoteI thought they made them that big because they were supposed to be designing for Rebecca and she is having twins.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I don't think I understood this challenge the same way the designers did.  

At least Mitchell is gone.  I liked both the designs that Ra'Mon did.  The one he hand-dyed looked like seaweed swaying under the ocean.  Very nice.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

The right one went home tonight!  Finally!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Meh.  I thought most of the beachware designs were pretty ordinary and most of the avant garde were just ugly.  (Bearing in mind that avant garde are supposed to shock a bit.)  I thought Ra'Mon's avant garde won it for him, it was clearly the best. Cool what you can do with neoprene.  To me, his beachwear was sort of boring (sorry, Gertie!) but very pretty.  It wasn't my favorite beachwear.

I'm not sure why "shorts boy" (Mitchell) was even on PR.  He didn't seem to care that much and had no focus.  At least he's gone.

I was surprised that more comment wasn't made about the lack of connection between the avant garde and the "normal" pieces.  In most cases, the one seemed totally unrelated to the other, which I thought was part of the challenge.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Meh. I thought most of the beachware designs were pretty ordinary and most of the avant garde were just ugly. (Bearing in mind that avant garde are supposed to shock a bit.) I thought Ra'Mon's avant garde won it for him, it was clearly the best. Cool what you can do with neoprene.


I guess I just don't understand "California Surfwear." Most of them seemed to please the judges. At least none of them were saying ... What the heck is that?!?



> To me, his beachwear was sort of boring (sorry, Gertie!) but very pretty. It wasn't my favorite beachwear.


Pretty was what I liked about it, but except for the colors, it wasn't particularly beachy for me. I actually liked Everson's green print.



> I'm not sure why "shorts boy" (Mitchell) was even on PR. He didn't seem to care that much and had no focus. At least he's gone.


What you said.



> I was surprised that more comment wasn't made about the lack of connection between the avant garde and the "normal" pieces. In most cases, the one seemed totally unrelated to the other, which I thought was part of the challenge.
> 
> Betsy


That's one of the things that confused me. I thought the avant garde was supposed to be out-there surfwear, at least related with the original design.

Not my favorite episode so far.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> The right one went home tonight! Finally!


I agree. I would have been very irritated if another designer had gone home and he had stayed, especially when he even said at the beginning of this challenge that the reason he picked Ramon was that he wanted someone to carry him through that challenge.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

In my alternate home, San Diego, for at least one month a year, I really don't see much of that kind of stuff, at least not worn by the locals.  They mostly seem to be in shorts and tshirts or workout gear.  Maybe LA is different.

I liked the green print too.  I didn't really understand why the judges didn't like that outfit.

Bad episode.  Last week's was much better, and showed more talent.  I don't think the designers got the CA wear thing either, but maybe it was just the issue of having to team up that threw them off!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

gadgetgirl003 said:


> I agree. I would have been very irritated if another designer had gone home and he had stayed, especially when he even said at the beginning of this challenge that the reason he picked Ramon was that he wanted someone to carry him through that challenge.


Man, I almost spewed my water when he said that. What a dweeb.

Betsy


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

yay!!! tonight's the night, right?  wooopeee!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Yes, tonight's the night.  I didn't get my nap this afternoon, and it's going to be tough to stay up, but I'll do it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Qristyl is a goner for sure.  

Loved Epperson's and Althea and Carol Hannah.  Logan's wasn't too bad.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

I totally agree with this result.  I thought the judges were interesting on this one, too.  Where were Michael and Nina?  I liked that the guest judges had very strong opinions and voiced them.  I tried watching the model show afterwards and got a little bored.  I guess modeling has just never interested me to much, although I did like America's Next Top Model.  What happened to that show?


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> I totally agree with this result. I thought the judges were interesting on this one, too. Where were Michael and Nina? I liked that the guest judges had very strong opinions and voiced them. I tried watching the model show afterwards and got a little bored. I guess modeling has just never interested me to much, although I did like America's Next Top Model. What happened to that show?


I watched the model show last night too and pretty much didn't get the point of it.

As for Top Model, a new season just started this past Tuesday.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Last night's model show WAS boring, but the previous week's was much better.  They had more in previous weeks about the models stressing about the dresses during the design phase.  I've liked it more than I thought I would, but last night was meh.

I have to say I didn't really get why the judges liked the suit so much, I thought the skirt was ugly.    I liked the great dress by Carol Hannah or whatever her name was more.

Interestingly they said the one judge was in for Nina Garcia but the other judge, the guy, they just named without mentioning Michael Kors at all.  I wonder if he quit the show?  In at least the first episode, they said the guest judge was there for Michael Kors, but not last night...

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I have to say I didn't really get why the judges liked the suit so much, I thought the skirt was ugly.  I liked the great dress by Carol Hannah or whatever her name was more.


I liked the suit except for the skirt, too. I would have liked the same shape, but in a longer skirt. For the models, the very short skirt was appropriate.

I've liked Carol Hannah from the beginning. Her, Shirin and Althea have always stood out for me, with Epperson and Ra'Mon coming in behind them. With so many designers, though, it's hard to see the mid-range designers. I'm popping over to the website to see if they have posted pictures.



> Interestingly they said the one judge was in for Nina Garcia but the other judge, the guy, they just named without mentioning Michael Kors at all. I wonder if he quit the show? In at least the first episode, they said the guest judge was there for Michael Kors, but not last night...
> 
> Betsy


I wondered what happened to Michael Kors, too. I did like that guy who sat in for him. He explained why he did or did not like a dress, and I liked how he went into detail on the construction of Epperson's design.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The length didn't bother me, I didn't like the shape.  

I liked all the judges, they were very blunt but not snarky.  And I definitely liked the guy the most.  He was very good.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The length didn't bother me, I didn't like the shape.


Did it remind you of Malvin's chicken thighs? 



> I liked all the judges, they were very blunt but not snarky. And I definitely liked the guy the most. He was very good.
> 
> Betsy


Yes, I would like to see him on again.

I tried getting on the website to look at all the dresses, but McAfee is scanning my computer and it's like they pour molasses in my computer. I did see some of them. So far, I really liked Christopher, Irina and Gordana.

Gotta run to the school for a grandparents day celebration with my little kindergartner. I'll check back on the PR site when I get back. Maybe by then the scan will be complete. I'm switching security companies TODAY.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> I watched the model show last night too and pretty much didn't get the point of it.
> 
> As for Top Model, a new season just started this past Tuesday.


Aaack..you're kidding?! I have to do a DVR search tonight. Did it switch channels?


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Interestingly they said the one judge was in for Nina Garcia but the other judge, the guy, they just named without mentioning Michael Kors at all. I wonder if he quit the show? In at least the first episode, they said the guest judge was there for Michael Kors, but not last night...
> 
> Betsy


I noticed this too and wondered what was up. Did you notice, too, that they said his name but not much else about him? It was like part of his introduction was cut. Hmmm...


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

The guest judge was Marc Bouwer who is a huge designer. He even has a small line out of QVC that coordinates with their Fashion Week collections. In fact part of his Fall '09 collection is similar to a few of last night's dress designs with the exaggerated pleated collars and saturated color.
http://www.marcbouwer.com/

Again, the right one went home as her dress was beyond cheap looking...even the one she scrapped was ugly. The winning outfit was okay, but the skirt was a wee bit short (OK for a model) and I felt the inside tank was a bit sheer and all you could see was the bouncing boobies - which I thought Heidi said she wasn't a fan of. The jacket was also pretty dark and we couldn't really see too much detail of it.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

I DVRed the show and finally got around to watching it (darn night job is interfering with my enjoyment of mindless entertainment)
I didn't really like any of the outfits. Among the worst were Christopher's green and black thing (it looked messy), Ra'mon's big old bow in bright blue and of course Qristyl's.  Carol Hannah, Epperson, and Gordana.  I do not get what was so great about Althea's suit.  I thought the skirt was hideous.

I liked the new judges.  They didn't hold anything back.  Maybe move to California make it difficult for Nina and Michael Kors to make all the shows.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Wasn't this Kors 3rd week in a row on the MIA list?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I think so!

(F1, gonna watch Monza qualifying?)

Betsy


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> (F1, gonna watch Monza qualifying?)
> Betsy


Of course I did! We have a friend who was at Spa and now is at Monza (Canadian who has tons of holiday time each year). I watched all 3 practice sessions online then qualifying. Then dragged my but around all day. Awesome quals for Sutil and last minute scorcher by Hamilton. I think the fuel weight benefits the Brawn cars, but Rubens' gear box was damaged in the engine fire last race and the team hasn't decided if they will replace it (giving him a 5 place grid penalty) or chance it to not die during the race.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Is everyone caught up on PR so far?  I watched the latest one on Thursday.  Again, where did Nina and Michael go?  I kind of miss the old judging format.  I like the challenge though...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> Is everyone caught up on PR so far? I watched the latest one on Thursday. Again, where did Nina and Michael go? I kind of miss the old judging format. I like the challenge though...


Yes, all caught up. Nothing has been said. I'm guessing Nina and Michael are based in New York and can't always be on the show now that it's in LA.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Yes, all caught up. Nothing has been said. I'm guessing Nina and Michael are based in New York and can't always be on the show now that it's in LA.


Oh good...glad I didn't miss anything  That makes sense with Nina and Michael.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I spent all Thursday night thinking I was forgetting something...until I was in bed and remembered PR!  What a dolt!  I had the opportunity to record the Friday night repeat and got caught up.  Interesting show!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I was impressed with what the designers did out of newspaper!  And couldn't believe that dimwit lied about why he changed his design.  Why couldn't he admit that he decided his piece wasn't working and restarted?  Wouldn't that have been better than (a) lying and (b) saying, "Uh, I ruined it ironing it?"    I was glad to see him go.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I was impressed with what the designers did out of newspaper! And couldn't believe that dimwit lied about why he changed his design. Why couldn't he admit that he decided his piece wasn't working and restarted? Wouldn't that have been better than (a) lying and (b) saying, "Uh, I ruined it ironing it?"  I was glad to see him go.
> 
> Betsy


Didn't he think the judges would think he was an idiot for "steam" ironing newspaper?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Newspaper is not the only "fabric" that could be ruined by spotting.  Hand painted fabrics, especially silk, could get ruined with steam spots, and a designer working with those oughta know that....it was a stupid lie.

Betsy


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

plus the fact that he knows it's televised.  for pete's sake, didn't he know, even if he got away with it with the judges, that everyone else in America would know he was lying through his teeth?  his judgement is sorely lacking...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

A Christian Siriano design made the red carpet last night.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

More sedate than I would have expected from Christian...

Betsy


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I like the dress, but not the dish towel attached to the front.  ;-)


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Did we all forget to post last week?  I can't believe Ra'Mon got auf'd last week.  Considering that, I was seriously worried about Christopher and Epperson this week.  The right person went hom.  I think if Nicholas didn't have immunity from last week, there would have been a double elimination.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Was that one ruffled dress ugly or what?

I really am not wowed by any of the designers this year...

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Was that one ruffled dress ugly or what?


Definitely. Although the combination of shower curtain and scrubbies might be kind of practical. 



> I really am not wowed by any of the designers this year...
> 
> Betsy


I like Christopher and Epperson, especially after the newspaper and movie costume designs. Otherwise, I find the rest of them to be pretty bland.

New producers, new ideas ... like a more even playing field and mostly white-bread designers. I don't think it was a change for the better.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I can't believe they're still stuck with so many "team" challenges.  And I think both bottom teams should have reminded the Macy's chick that these were the designs that she picked.  How could she complain when these were her choices?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> I can't believe they're still stuck with so many "team" challenges. And I think both bottom teams should have reminded the Macy's chick that these were the designs that she picked. How could she complain when these were her choices?


Thank you. I was particularly thinking that about the shirt dress. She absolutely praised it in the drawings. The second blouson dress would have worked a lot better without the white bib and just a high-round necked halter.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'll have to go back and look...I don't recall her being that effusive about the shirt dress---it seemed to me she said something that I took as polite, like "it's innovative" but her face didn't match, and that the guys took is as effusive praise.  I was frankly surprised she picked them after watching the "interviews."  But that being said, I thought the shirt was really bad even compared to the sketch.  Definitely need to watch again.

Betsy


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'll have to go back and look...I Definitely need to watch again.
> Betsy


The problem is what we see is so edited down from what really happens I guess we can't rely on the broadcast or even re-watching to form a better opinion. I guess we have to rely on what the show wants us to see.

Honestly, I was a bit (more than a bit) surprised to see these pieces from Christopher or Epperson as they seems to be well suited to work with each other - but these pieces we not the slightest bit comparable to what they produced in the past.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm so glad Gordana won.  She really put forth the effort this time.  Shirin's dress was creative with the stitching and what she had to work with.  Irina's dress was very pretty, but very mother of the bride.  Heck, I wore a sexier dress than that when I was mother of the bride.

I for sure thought Logan was going home because they really count workmanship very heavily.  I'm upset about Epperson, but ... one day you're in and the next day you're out.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I was surprised about Epperson, but on the other hand I was beginning to get tired of him always presenting the same asymmetrical stripes on all of his bodices ...


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'm so glad Gordana won. She really put forth the effort this time. Shirin's dress was creative with the stitching and what she had to work with. Irina's dress was very pretty, but very mother of the bride. Heck, I wore a sexier dress than that when I was mother of the bride.
> 
> I for sure thought Logan was going home because they really count workmanship very heavily. I'm upset about Epperson, but ... one day you're in and the next day you're out.


I really liked Carol Hannah's better than Gordana's (too cut up looking for me), but it did have the edgie look the client requested. Irina's would have been awesome if she had done something different with the "wings". These looked like afterthought pieces leftover from a tablecloth overlay (was that also stolen from the wedding?). Logan's just sucked - ill-fitting trousers, horrible, too busy top pieces - he should thank his lucky stars! BUT for all the bad thoughts about Logan's I feel Nicolas' was even worse - he should have not even looked or listened to his client - she was one hot mess! Way, waaaaaaay too much focus on Shirin last night!!! OK, she didn't have a lot of fabric, but get over it, buck up and move on. Her end product was OK, no big winner, but by the end of the show I was ready for a wee bit of water torture (and I'm a pacifist!!). Althea's would have looked 17 times better without a silly belt - why do they all feel the need to add a belt Christopher needs to get back on track and step away from the "bubble" looks or he will be the next out. Anyone for some Jiffy Pop popcorn? Epperson would have done better with a different fabric choice. His client wanted "flowy", not billowy. Maybe if he had gone even more Asian it may have saved it? Was he the one to go? Not sure, but was the right choice to be in the bottom.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I see no one has posted here in a while.  Is everyone as bummed by this season as I am?  What a big yawn.  

Go back to New York, go back to the old format, less Heidi, more Tim.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I think the main problem is that the designers just aren't very interesting....at least not to me...

Betsy


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I just read an article about the show and its lackluster premier season for Lifetime.  I guess the reason for Michael Kors & Nina Garcia not being there much is the fact that most of their full-time work and shows are out of NY, not LA.  Next season's show is already "in the can" and takes place in NY with the regular judges.

I still watch every week, but honestly could  give a rat's arse who wins.  Irina is probably the most talented, but not by much and she can be a little too into herself and catty against the others - but not in a fun way as in seasons past.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I think the main problem is that the designers just aren't very interesting....at least not to me...
> 
> Betsy


You're right; they're not. That's the fault of the new production company who sets the criteria for the designers they pick.



F1Wild said:


> I just read an article about the show and its lackluster premier season for Lifetime. I guess the reason for Michael Kors & Nina Garcia not being there much is the fact that most of their full-time work and shows are out of NY, not LA. Next season's show is already "in the can" and takes place in NY with the regular judges.


In that case, I may give it another chance.



> I still watch every week, but honestly could give a rat's arse who wins. Irina is probably the most talented, but not by much and she can be a little too into herself and catty against the others - but not in a fun way as in seasons past.


I've seen the collections and I was not impressed. Although the designers aren't named, I can make a pretty good guess as to who did what. If I'm right, Carol Hannah has a slight edge over the other two.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I've seen the collections and I was not impressed. Although the designers aren't named, I can make a pretty good guess as to who did what. If I'm right, Carol Hannah has a slight edge over the other two.


I like her - but have seen good and younger, edgier looking from her. Sorry, but someone really needs to do a "Queer Eye" makeover for Althea - she could be pretty, but her hair is a total disaster!

Know of any websites, besides Lifetimes lame one, for viewing the portfolios?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> I like her - but have seen good and younger, edgier looking from her. Sorry, but someone really needs to do a "Queer Eye" makeover for Althea - she could be pretty, but her hair is a total disaster!


Agreed. Leanne combed her hair, put on a clean blouse and some lipstick for Bryant Park. Althea won't have that chance since she was kept behind the scenes with the others.



> Know of any websites, besides Lifetimes lame one, for viewing the portfolios?


If you want to see the final collections, go to Blogging Project Runway. I think collection 1 is Althea, #2 is Carol Hannah, and #3 is Irina (lots of fur).


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Not really diggin' this season, stopped watching a few episodes in.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> If you want to see the final collections, go to Blogging Project Runway. I think collection 1 is Althea, #2 is Carol Hannah, and #3 is Irina (lots of fur).


I think your collection guesses are correct. BTW, #3 (Irina?) - almost every outfit looks like it has the same pair of black skinny pants/leggings!!! What's up with that?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> I think your collection guesses are correct. BTW, #3 (Irina?) - almost every outfit looks like it has the same pair of black skinny pants/leggings!!! What's up with that?


I know. Pretty uninspired. I hope that keeps Irina from winning.

Althea has been middle of the road all season, and just because she's an attractive blond doesn't mean she should have made it to Bryant Park.

My vote still goes to Carol Hannah out of the three. My REAL vote goes to Epperson.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

AGREE!!!


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I haven't been in on this....but I've watched PR since season 2.  This season, very boring, agreed!  
I don't like any of the collections, but if I had to pick I guess I'd go with #1.  I'll be happy if it is Althea, although Irina is really good I just hate her!  
I've thought since the very beginning that someone needs to step in and give Althea a makeover!  And someone also needs to tell Carol Hannah that she'd be way cuter without all the eye makeup!  
Glad to see this season come to an end, gotta say.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Jen said:


> I've thought since the very beginning that someone needs to step in and give Althea a makeover! And someone also needs to tell Carol Hannah that she'd be way cuter without all the eye makeup!


Agree!! The fried yellow hair with black roots is not becoming - at all. I guess Carol Hannah will need a make-under!


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Did anyone watch the finale last night?  I know a lot of people gave up - but I was so mad!!  I thought both Carol Hannah and Althea's collections were far superior to Irena's.  I thought Carol Hannah should have won, hers was the most runway appropriate - but I would personally wear almost everything Althea created.  Irena?  Nope.  Maybe the grey jacket, but since I don't do black catsuits (which I swear was 4 or 5 of her looks) I don't relate.  BOOOOO Project Runway!!  I might be done with it for good.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I thought Carol Hannah should have won (though I was rooting for Irena).  I thought about Althea's collection what you thought about Irena's--that it was too much of the same thing, and frankly, I didn't think either one of them were that cutting edge, where I thought Carol Hannah had some new shapes and excellent construction.  But I did like Irena's better than Althea's.  

Betsy


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I think the problem is that I just don't get high fashion - I have much more appreciation for stuff I would actually wear - which is why I liked Althea's and didn't like Irena's!  But, I think I'm a little biased - I think Irena is a horrible person and just really didn't want her to win.  Her designs were probably my favorite all season, but, well, I just don't like her   !
Either way, Carol Hannah had color, innovation, and impeccable construction.  She should have won!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Carol Hannah should absolutely have won.  That first dress of hers was stunning.  They praised her to the skies and then booted her off the runway.  

For one horrifying moment, I thought Althea was actually going to win with that boring collection.  It was bad enough that Irina won with her one-note collection.  

Not watching next season.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I watched it and also though Carol Hannah should have won.  Althea's was more separates - impressive, but not really what would be considered a "collection".  Irina's was all black, dreary and really just tops to cap off the same (as it looked on TV) pair of black skinny pants.  I think what tipped it in Irina's favor was the total package- from hats on down.

Is it me or was this season kind of a disappointment - quality-wise?  I saw they are already advertising next season's show which starts in January from New York.  According to Heidi Klum, it's already in the can.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> I watched it and also though Carol Hannah should have won. Althea's was more separates - impressive, but not really what would be considered a "collection". Irina's was all black, dreary and really just tops to cap off the same (as it looked on TV) pair of black skinny pants. I think what tipped it in Irina's favor was the total package- from hats on down.


Irina's collection was very one-note. You're right, a bunch of black, skinny pants with similar tops. Even Michael said they've seen the "warrior" look before and when she won, it was because of the T-shirt? They kept saying the t-shirt was such a great surprise. Hidden agenda, anyone?

It irritated me, too, that they kept calling Althea's collection "street." What is this, the HipHop of the fashion world?

They said Carol Hannah's collection wasn't cohesive. I disagree completely. The structure was the common thread and I loved that first dress.



> Is it me or was this season kind of a disappointment - quality-wise? I saw they are already advertising next season's show which starts in January from New York. According to Heidi Klum, it's already in the can.


Very disappointing. It's too bad they shot all the episodes before the fans registered their disappointment. If you go to Lifetime, you'll see 99% negative comments, and not just "I don't like the way things are now," but very long, detailed complaints. At least they are back in New York so we'll have Nina Garcia and Michael Kors. I'll give it an episode or two in January, but I think we'll be able to see by the type of designers they choose if they've gone back to the old format.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I think the NYC location will make all the difference (I hope!)!  Plus, the added stability of having the same judges - speaking of cohesiveness, right?!!

Honestly, I feel that having these shows (Project Runway, SYTYCD, DWTS, etc.) on multiple times a year has diluted the casting of the contestants.  They seem to be advertising the next season (which will start within weeks) before the finale.  Stop cranking the crap out for easy ratings and cheap money.


----------

